# desktop icon pic?



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i don't know the correct terms for this but here's goes. i have a Dell PC. some years ago i used my 'icon' as a picture of my beloved baby moose. i know that i didn't not delete any of his pictures but the life of me i can't find it anywhere in my pics. how can i get this from an icon format back to a picture. many moose-thanx~ML


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Mooselover said:


> i don't know the correct terms for this but here's goes. i have a Dell PC. some years ago i used my 'icon' as a picture of my beloved baby moose. i know that i didn't not delete any of his pictures but the life of me i can't find it anywhere in my pics. how can i get this from an icon format back to a picture. many moose-thanx~ML


 I believe that is the Desktop Picture you are talking about.
So Right clink on the "Desktop" And choose "Change Desktop Picture".
You SHould "find" the picture you want then, you may have to sort through a few to find that particular one, but you will find it I am sure.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

moose-thanks...you understood what i was trying to explain. my mouse don't right click anymore...now what?? moose-slobber and drools for the assist. these pics are very important to me~ML


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Disassemble, clean and reassemble the mouse or buy a replacement for a few bucks.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Mooselover said:


> moose-thanks...you understood what i was trying to explain. my mouse don't right click anymore...now what?? moose-slobber and drools for the assist. these pics are very important to me~ML


Well you can change the desktop pic anytime without the use of the right click on the mouse. Go into the Control panel and choose this.


> To change your desktop background
> 1.
> Open Display in Control Panel.
> 2.
> ...


http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/display_change_desktop_background.mspx?mfr=true


----------

